
A New Way of Thinking: The IBM Quantum Experience - sconxu
http://www.research.ibm.com/quantum/
======
smaddox
Skimmed the link, but didn't see any details about the hardware. Is this an
actual quantum computer? If so how many qubits and how many gate operations
can be performed without losing coherence?

If it's not, then nothing to see here other than marketing.

~~~
sconxu
Here is a 360 video of the research lab:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf7D8snlsnQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf7D8snlsnQ)

------
valentinlup
Wow ! Mindbogling !

